# Project Hearse



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Not sure where to put this but its halloween related. Anyways, im building a mini size hearse.Ill keep posting the progress as it goes along. Any suggestions let me know.
Here it is. http://hauntedwoodsong.com/mh1.html


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Econo Hearse Cool.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

A Hearse can be a prop, so it's OK here. Pretty neat!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Talk about creative! Nice


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm looking forward to watching this progress.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, that is a good idea. I like it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

lookin good johnny,
did you think about sealing back doors off and making the side windows longer?
that might be too costly though.
Good idea you have. I'd like a hearse too please.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It is looking really good. Can't wait to see the updates. I'm jealous.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic idea.
Really inexpensive when you think about how much something like this could cost. I wish I could do that. No place to keep it. Sigh!

If you want style, you could make a Jag Hearse like on Harold and Maude. LOL!

If anybody doesn't know about that one....check out the photo on the grimrides site.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW!!! Looking forward to next set of pics... What a great idea!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very cool, Johnny. 

Can't wait for updates.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

how much did the original car cost you?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> how much did the original car cost you?


Sickie, the car cost $200.

Thanks guys for the compliments.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Johnny, you realize you are going to make EVERYONE on this forum jealous, right????? Man, what a cool project!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> Johnny, you realize you are going to make EVERYONE on this forum jealous, right????? Man, what a cool project!!!!!


Thanks dave, some of the members here have Real hearse's though.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Maybe they will grant you "Real Hearse" status.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

...or "real hurts" status? LOL


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

started weorking on back section were landau bars will go. Had to remove all glass and replace. To do this on one side is apox. $30 dollars. Pretty cheap i think. I still need to mold it all in.
Last three pics is new.
http://hauntedwoodsong.com/mh1.html


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Looking GOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks good J,but I think your helper needs a drink.Looks kinda parched.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Looking good. Are you keeping the rear spoiler on?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

NO the spoiler is coming off, i need to fab. a new bracket as it holds the window on. But no...spolier going for sure...ugly.
As of now with the cost of the car, wheels and supplies im at 500 dollars with this thing.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey J... looking good... the mini hearse i mean  can't wait to see it finished!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My wife just said that it reminds her of the old ambulances that used to look like hearses.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Well i decided shes gonna be black for sure. Last night i got the back window tinted. ill get more pics as it progress. Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey J how's the hearse project going?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Going ok.......filling and shaping in back section...this part is taking some time....i havnt done much this week will do more next week.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

geesh...... better get on it... I want more pics


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

well here is were im at right now.....back side windows are coming back out!!!
I dont like this apporach...doing it the right way now...we fill it with metal!
I go take it out tonight and continue on body work.
http://scareshack.com/prohearse.html


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Enjoyed your pics; the hearse is looking good! But your helper just stands around like he's dead or something. It's so hard to get good help these days....


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, well ya never can get good help when you need it can ya J? It is lookign really cool. Great idea.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

just got the landau bars on. still need to finish molding the panels in.
should be painted by this weekend as the airbrush work will be getting done.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Lookin good J... Can't wait to see the paint job!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks BG...im gaging from the fumes...looks way different tonight. i'll try post some pics of it if I get a chance.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Always busy aint'cha scareshack!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Progress pics look great. 

I can't wait to see you go for a ride.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I love all the pics we get to see all the progress.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

That is awesome ScareShack! I can't believe I somehow missed this thread before...as if I needed any more ideas going through my head. Can't wait to see more progress!

Mini Hearse Contest 2007 after Sign of the Times, anyone?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

ok, i changed the color. This color is what the car will be. I need to add the molding on the back behind the wheel. Sides will be airbrushed this week by my friend at customx, kepping the design a secert for now.
Mufflers are on, just need to run the dual exhaust pipes wich will exit behind each rear tire out on an angle. She sounds pretty load and throaty. Also need to add the skull head hood ornament today, and install the side window curtain. she is real dirty in the pic, but the roof is a real nice black texutered vinyl look. comments good or bad let me know.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very interesting J. Didn't know you could do bodywork!

Is this what has been taking up your time?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

yes jeff, that and some personal things, i hope to be back full swing here in a week or so.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

IMO: you need to change the hubcaps Please dont be mad but they dont look like hubs for a hearse.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> IMO: you need to change the hubcaps Please dont be mad but they dont look like hubs for a hearse.


not mad what so ever, i said post good or bad. there not hubcaps thow, they are crome plated poney wheels from a mustang. Damn, they are a little dirty too. car will be getting lowered a hair. will look different once we get the paint on her.
this aint ur ur everyday hearse, im going for a one off custom on this.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

They would look good on my T-Bird!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I think they look great! Go custom on that baby.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm not used to a blue hearse. LOL But each of us builds our own props according to what we ourselves like. You have a done an outstanding job!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I'm not used to a blue hearse. LOL But each of us builds our own props according to what we ourselves like. You have a done an outstanding job!


Thanks sickie. actually its not blue its a dark grey, just very dusty right now.
ill get new pics tonight.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Dang, that mean "no way" on getting them there wheels? LOL


----------



## scarin (May 19, 2007)

*posten a reply*

Can't wait for it to bw running...I mean to ride in it with you :


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Dang, that mean "no way" on getting them there wheels? LOL


Jeff, if u need wheels let me know, my friend has tons of mustang wheels.
yes there not stolen he's a 'stang nut, i get u good deal. i paid 200 with the tires.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

scarin said:


> Can't wait for it to bw running...I mean to ride in it with you :


Sure Karen, when its done, ill pick u up for a ride.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

off to paint in the morning. heres her as of tonight.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

GREAT PICS!!!

The details make it one of a kind.

Dennis


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Love It!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can see now why you haven't been posting. Somebody's got to do some work around here. Looking great!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job J, what do your neighbors think? lol


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great, Mr Shack.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I like it, great idea!

A local funeral home here has a dark blue hearse. So blue is a perfectly fine color.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys.
Actually it must be the lighting in the pics, it's not blue, its a draker shade of gray. I'll grab more pics once i get it back from getting airbrushed.


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I love this project! It's one of the best i've seen so far! Once I move out my parents house and into my own home, i'm starting this kind of project right away!! Now, I just need to hope I get lucky and find someone with a car like this!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

thenameisaimee said:


> Oh my goodness, I love this project! It's one of the best i've seen so far! Once I move out my parents house and into my own home, i'm starting this kind of project right away!! Now, I just need to hope I get lucky and find someone with a car like this!


Thank you aimee. U can find these cars super cheap. I picked this one up for 200(but i do work in the car biz). Currently there is less than 1000 into her, thats my budget on this.

Once back fro customx for her airbrushing i need to finish the dual exhaist, add the flame throwers into the exhaust and detail the crap out of it.
Then onto the inside for the custom painted fire extinguer(to put out the burning victems, lol) and add the strobes and black lights all which i have and some accent peices. She be on the road by the weekend , then i finish the details.
Casket to house the sub-woffers and amps, yeh i thought of it, but not my taste.....llol


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

not done but fig i would add this pic,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice accessory!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Nice accessory!


thanks Jeff. as it says, dont use, i want it used on the car, screw the passengers....lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ScareShack said:


> thanks Jeff. as it says, dont use, i want it used on the car, screw the passengers....lol.


Note to self...John has issues...


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

That is really good! Lily and I were just talking about hearses the other day. There is a funeral home in Milwaukee that has a "Harley hearse" the pic in the paper wasn't very good though if i remember.I will have to see if i can find it. Talk about taking your final ride in style.....wonder if they make ya wear a helmut??? haha


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow J.... I hope ya get it done in time for IS... I would love to see ya driving up in her!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Can we sell our soul's for a ride? LOL


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

TwistedDementia said:


> Can we sell our soul's for a ride? LOL


Naw, u can ride for free, just scrape up the bodies i run over if we need passengers.....lol


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

for u guys that didnt see what it looked like before, her it is.
http://scareshack.com/prohearse.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

J, gotta tell yah...That ride sucked!!


Nice job on the redo, great transformation!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic. Can't wait to see her complete.

Does she have a name yet?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Belinda?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Love those tranformation pics, Thanks SS.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thast a really creative idea, nice job!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

OK, i got the exhausted mounted this weekend. It sounds pretty good. Exits, right befor rear tire.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

what no sound byte ??
haha 
keepin your helper busy i c 
looks good SS


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Ya know.... are you going to put an 'SS' sticker on your ride to help make it faster, LOL.
It's looking better and better each pic and that's a good thing!


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

your doimg a HELL a of a job there ....lookin like a hearse mini


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

palerider44magg said:


> your doimg a HELL a of a job there ....lookin like a hearse mini


Thanks guys. The Mini Hearse is almost done and getting some looks, maybe odd ones, when i drive it...lol
people just have no taste these days...lol


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Well, the half done mini hearse is going to her first car show this sunday at the Rochester Street Mchines Show.......this shall be fun as she is no where near done. Her tailgatgate will be propped opened by a shovel with a buried head by it, biz cards of all who helped so far on the window...damn how I wish it was done, but it's going, this shall be fun....LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good luck at the show J...take pics of course


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Well, can anything just go right. Another set back. Last sunday, after the police were called on my car, crazy neighbor said odd car was driving slowly through the housing track we live in, nutty lady. I discroved a huge puddle of antifreeze under the corpsehauler. After a quick look, oh great, a blown intake. So at 11:45 pm on wedensday, the truck showed up to tow her to my brothers house for repairs. When there she's also gonna get new axles installed. Now to get it back to get the paint done. This car is really starting to wear on my patience!! But i quess itll be worth the wait.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry about all the set backs, J, but when it is finished, it will be worth it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just be glad you know about cars. I wouldn't know an intake valve from a thingamajig


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Just be glad you know about cars. I wouldn't know an intake valve from a thingamajig


lol, SI, it needs the intake manifold gasket, but i think i may need a new mufler bearing now as well........lol

glad i got good knowledbale james behind me watching the mechs. of this thing or it would be done by now.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Scareshack! WHatever you do while fixing everything else be sure and replace the tweeter valve cuz when they go out.....whew...expensive! Lol!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

that's hooked up to the airline, right?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

right next to the Johnson-rod! LOL!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Project Cars Will Suck The Life Out Of You ---but Its Fun


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm not sure Johnson Rod and suck should be in the same thread! LOL


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

She is now For Sale, check the for sale thread!


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I actually just began a 1982 Buick Hearse project. Great idea when I'm also doing my first comertial haunt.
The Haunter


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

You might change your mind about keeping it SS if you change the air in the tires from winter air to summer air, saves a lot of $$$ in operating cost's!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Shouldnt you be sleeping TD


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I Never Sleep!!! Muahahaha


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

It looks good J!


----------

